# I'd just like to say Hi.



## FatMart (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here if you hadn't already guessed. I am not an expert on WW2 aircraft or any other types for that matter but I know when a Spitfire is flying overhead, alas all to infrequently these days. I build model aircraft as a hobby when the kids permit but like all hobbies there is never enough time. My name is Martin and I am rather largish sort of, hence the handle FatMart. I hope you guys are all doing fine, regards FatMart ps. some of my mates call me WalMart but not to my face!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mate.Greetings from Poland.

If you want we can call you FA.A joke of course. Stay with us longer please don't be one post member.
Enjoy the site..

regards


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to thye forum. Happy posying. BTW, as Wurger said...please don't be a one post wonder.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas Nevada!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from London, England! Stick around Martin.


----------



## FatMart (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi guys and thanks for the welcome, I have no intention of being a one post member as I am already a lifetime plane fan. I forgot to say that I'm in England, Derby to be precise so I guess Airframes will know where I'm at , to the rest of you guys if you are interested get a map of England and stick a pin right in the middle and I'll yell when it comes through my bedroom ceiling. I'll try to figure out how you put the pictures on later, I'm just getting my feet under the table at the moment. Thanks again for the welcome

Hi Max, I hope you won't mind if I call you Max for short, my fave plane of all time is the Me Bf110 and I love your pic. Don't leave it unattended for one sec or I'll be nicking it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from Denmark.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome Matfart! If you build models, join in one of our Group Builds!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2009)

Try and grab that Zerstorer, and I'll give ya' a dose of Mk108s!

Just Kidding! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## seesul (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

welcome to a little heaven.


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to each and every one of you. So many welcomes from so many different places. I think I'm gonna blush!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## imalko (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forum mate.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 2, 2009)

FatMart said:


> Hi Max, I hope you won't mind if I call you Max for short, my fave plane of all time is the Me Bf110 and I love your pic. Don't leave it unattended for one sec or I'll be nicking it!




A man of exquisite taste! Have a word with Wurger who created my signature (brilliantly I might add) and I'm sure he'd be happy to oblige with something similar.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've been having a good look around and I really like the Start To Finish Builds, I've been reading that section for the last 3 hours. I'll be digging through my stash to find a suitable subject so that I can join in the fun but first I'll have to finish the other 19 or so models that are in various stages of completion or the Air Marshall of the Imperial Bedroom Ceiling Air Force will chew me out. I'm sure I'm not the only guy on here that gets the "your not starting another one are you?" treatment.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi again FM. Looks like you're a 'real' modeller then, with loads of unfinished projects! Join the ever growing club mate!
Why not grab something suitable (a kit I mean!) and join in on the current (and future) Group Build? There's still two months to run on the current build (PTO), so pleny of time - it's a good way of ensuring a model is finished too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Fatman. Post away!


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Wheelsup, you cannot make me jealous as we are having our Great British Summer, it started on Friday and is due to finish Wednesday afternoon. Thanks for the welcome btw. Airframes, please pardon my thickness (I can't spell ignorance) but what actually is a Group Build, I have heard the expression on other modelling sites while surfing the net but I'm not really sure what it entails. Do you all start with the same kit then progress in stages helping each other along or is it a competition?


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2009)

hello and welcome from sunny middlesborough Mart


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi rochie and thanks for the welcome. Regards from sunny (for a change) Derby.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi again. It's sunny across the frontier in Cheshire too! Very strange, it normally p*ss*s down!
The Group Builds here are very simple, and follow a definite theme, where anyone can enter any model in any scale, so long as it fits the criteria for the GB. The first one was any Luftwaffe aircraft in Defence of the Reich, from '42 until May '45. The current GB is centred around the Pacific Theatre of Operations. Basically, it's choose a subject, create a post in the relevant section, and continue with posts, including pics of the build, until finished. Each GB runs fro 3 months, and the Rules are shown in the Modelling section, together with the relevant Guidelines specific to the Build.
There'll be plenty of help, advice and encouragement available, from a great bunch of like-minded guys, (apart from Lucky, who's a looney from Sweden, living in Scotland!) so the first thing is to check out the above mentioned areas, and have a look at the finished, and current GB's in the Group Build thread. Any questions, just shout!
Terry.


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info Terry. I tried to open the file with the rules but this pc. is ancient and I have never been able to open files with it. Ok I'll rephrase that, I'm ancient and I haven't got a clue about computers, I'm a brickie fer gawds sake. I think that I will pass on the GB for now and try a simple Start To Finish Build. That won't put me under too much pressure to start with and it will give me a bit more time to clear up the masses of unfinished projects. Did I mention the nine Red Arrows that "She Who Will Be Obeyed" asked me to make about 2 years ago? They are all nearly finished apart from I got into a rut at the thought of masking nine canopies.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem mate. Sounds like you need an Adobe reader, which you should be able to download for free. Can't remember where I got mine, but it was certainly free!
Start to Finish sounds good, and I like the idea of the 'Scampton Darts Team'. Brings back memories - I did the whole team way back, in 1/72nd scale, when they were flying Gnats! And yes, I remember hand painting the light-coloured sealing strips around all nine, small canopies! Never again!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello Der Adler and thanks for the welcome. Do you have a section for " The Wall Of Shame" kind of thing where idle buggers like me can post pictures of unfinished models or models that they are ashamed of so that they can be ribbed mercilessly until they either finish or improve said kits? If not then that may be a good kick up the rrrrs for tardy sods like me.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. Why don't you start a thread like that, maybe in the "Post Your model' thread?


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Njaco, I have just posted it on the suggestions section but if you would like to suggest it as well then it could only be for the good. Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want me to start a thread, I can do that. I don't have any contributions at this time but we'll see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2009)

FatMart said:


> Hello Der Adler and thanks for the welcome. Do you have a section for " The Wall Of Shame" kind of thing where idle buggers like me can post pictures of unfinished models or models that they are ashamed of so that they can be ribbed mercilessly until they either finish or improve said kits? If not then that may be a good kick up the rrrrs for tardy sods like me.



Not yet, but we have seen your request.

You can always as a member start a thread for such a thing.


----------



## FatMart (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Der Adler but where do I start a thread for that? I mean which section would I putit in?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

I personally would go to the Modelling section and in the Your Completed Models area, just start a thread. There is a button at the top of the posts on the left side that says "New Thread" - click and go from there.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...... I'll be looking for your new "Wall of Shame" thread. I just might have a Fairchild 24
I could add to it.

Charles


----------



## FatMart (Jun 3, 2009)

Morning guys, THE WALL OF SHAME thread has now been started in the Completed Models section so come on Charles, lets see that Fairchild 24


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2009)

Airframes said:


> (apart from Lucky, who's a looney from Sweden, living in Scotland!)



I recent that remark! I don't have to take this....I'm going home!














Slams door on the way out!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2009)

Did somebody hear something? hello? Anybody there?

hhmmmmmm.........


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 3, 2009)

FatMart said:


> Hi, I'm new here if you hadn't already guessed. I am not an expert on WW2 aircraft or any other types for that matter but I know when a Spitfire is flying overhead, alas all to infrequently these days. I build model aircraft as a hobby when the kids permit but like all hobbies there is never enough time. My name is Martin and I am rather largish sort of, hence the handle FatMart. I hope you guys are all doing fine, regards FatMart ps. some of my mates call me WalMart but not to my face!


Deear Martin, Welcome from someone else who is not an expert! Remember: an expert is just a big drip more than fifty miles from home! This is a great site for modelers! I build radio controled models and prefer WW I II scale military models I currently have a FW 190 and am in the process of building a twin fan jet Me. 262. Hope to hear more from you!


----------



## FatMart (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Karl and thanks for the welcome. I have never attempted to build a flying model as I can't seem to get the plastic ones right. Besides, if I did ever build a flying one I would be gutted when (not if) I crashed the thing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Airframes said:


> No problem mate. Sounds like you need an Adobe reader, which you should be able to download for free. Can't remember where I got mine, but it was certainly free!
> Start to Finish sounds good, and I like the idea of the 'Scampton Darts Team'. Brings back memories - I did the whole team way back, in 1/72nd scale, when they were flying Gnats! And yes, I remember hand painting the light-coloured sealing strips around all nine, small canopies! Never again!!



Hey FM! Welcome aboard! I did a 1/72 P38 a few years back....I'm sure whatever you've got layin around half-finished would look like prize-winning masterpieces next to my attempt!  

Check out this link for Adobe Reader (its free). Just click on "Download"....if you're running Windows, click the "Run" option in the popup window that....er...pops up. This will download the file and start the installation. Then just follow the on-screen instructions! 
Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions


----------

